# Routan Sales Thus Far.....



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

For those keeping track, VW reports year-to-date Routan sales at 1,164 as of October 31st.


----------



## illusionescape (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Routan Sales Thus Far..... (vwbugstuff)*

... which is only 0.6% of all Volkswagen sales in the US to date. The Jetta Sedan is still the leader with 41.5%.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Routan Sales Thus Far..... (illusionescape)*

Its more than I expected personally, I thought it would take a good 3-4 months to break the 1k mark. The ads are OK, but they do get VW into your head, even if its annoying. I think it will hit 20,000 by August of 09, and hopefully grow from there.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Routan Sales Thus Far..... ([email protected])*

VW set a target of 30-40K units... it's not looking good for the Routan.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Routan Sales Thus Far..... (QUATTR0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QUATTR0* »_VW set a target of 30-40K units... it's not looking good for the Routan.

We will get there, its just going to take some time.


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Routan Sales Thus Far..... ([email protected])*

I was told my Routan is one of 6 sold in NC so far.............


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Routan Sales Thus Far..... (2008cc)*

12 delivered so far in November. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## illusionescape (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Routan Sales Thus Far..... (jsmyle1%...)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jsmyle1%...* »_12 delivered so far in November. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

In the whole US? Or just your local dealership?


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Routan Sales Thus Far..... (illusionescape)*

Local dealer.....Gunther VW of Coconut Creek in Florida.


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Routan Sales Thus Far..... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We will get there, its just going to take some time. 

Don't think they have a chance reaching that. Could be wrong, but doubt it.


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Routan Sales Thus Far..... (sirAQUAMAN64)*

28 total delivered for the month of November.....
(....and before anyone asks...._Not_ the entire country, just one dealer







)


----------



## illusionescape (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Routan Sales Thus Far..... (jsmyle1%...)*

Nice. Nearly one a day for the month. I wonder what the total US numbers were for November. VW hasn't posted the final sales numbers yet.


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Routan Sales Thus Far..... (illusionescape)*

good job on the sales! I have yet to see another on the road besides me yet


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

1,324 in November.
2,488 since they went on sale.
1,102 Tiguans, 1,160 Jetta Sportwagens and 157 Passat Wagons were sold in November.


----------



## illusionescape (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Routan Sales Thus Far..... (vwbugstuff)*

The Routan was the only VW model to increase in sales from October 2008.


----------



## chewym (Jun 21, 2006)

The Routan did well (for a VW) in November saleswise. The entire market is down by a lot, so the overall numbers will be lower than what could have been about a year ago and earlier.


----------



## illusionescape (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: (chewym)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chewym* »_The Routan did well (for a VW) in November saleswise. The entire market is down by a lot, so the overall numbers will be lower than what could have been about a year ago and earlier.

Yeah, the Routan was the second best-selling Volkswagen for the month of November, right after the Jetta sedan.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*December Sales*

899 sold in December. 3387 year-to-date.
Jetta Sportwagen - 1248
Passat Wagon - 398
Tiguan - 1029
Touareg - 529
I didn't include the other models - only the ones that are in the similar "people-mover" class.
All models - December 2008 vs December 2007 - down 14.4%
2008 total US sales vs. 2007 total US sales - down only 3.2% 
And for those of you that like statistics, VW sold 223,128 vehicles in the US in 2008 vs. 230,572 in 2007.


_Modified by vwbugstuff at 12:11 AM 1-6-2009_


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: December Sales (vwbugstuff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbugstuff* »_899 sold in December. I'll post the other pertinent numbers later.









Cool, maybe we will be the first peeps to buy one in 2009.......









Whats up Derek?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: December Sales (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_
Cool, maybe we will be the first peeps to buy one in 2009.......









Whats up Derek?

Figured that you would find me today, see you this afternoon.


----------



## Ohlias (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: December Sales (vwbugstuff)*

Heard on the news this morning: VW had their 6th best year in their history of operating in CANADA! Apparently, they have had sales 80% hight this year than '07! They are amoung 3 companies in Canada that are having BETTER years, the other two are Subaru and Nissan (mostly Infiniti).
Ford was DOWN ~5%
GM was DOWN ~19%
Chrystmer was DOWN ~35%!!!


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: December Sales (Ohlias)*

FYI: Gunther VW is the biggest VW dealer in the entire country


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: December Sales (iPinch)*

20 Routans delivered in the month of December @ Gunther VW of Coconut Creek. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The needle is moving........


----------



## Talareno (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: December Sales (jsmyle1%...)*

There were around a dozen new ones sitting in one row at the local dealer, have yet to see one on the road. Or else I have & must've thought it was a Chrysler...


----------



## illusionescape (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Routan Sales Thus Far..... (vwbugstuff)*

I think dealerships are starting to get desperate in selling the Routans. I've been shopping around here in the Houston metro area, and almost all of the 7 dealerships are willing to sell at or just above Invoice price (but still below MSRP).


----------



## frissen2000 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: Routan Sales Thus Far..... (illusionescape)*

All the numbers and comments posted are great, yet we need a little bit more info in my view, because selling 30-40k Routans a year is neither a big or small number...
How many VW dealers are in the USA?
How big is the mini van market and what share does the Routan carry?

So far as far posted numbers I forsee sales of 12-15k Routans a year perhaps 18k if we want to be optimistic well under VW's projected goal.
Unfortunately it doesn't look for anyone, brand, model...


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: Routan Sales Thus Far..... (frissen2000)*

Also don’t forget no one seems to be selling a lot of anything right now in the US. Especially cars over $30k USD.


----------



## singh073 (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Routan Sales Thus Far..... (vwbugstuff)*

Word on the streets of the NA VW Headquarters is the Routan will most likely be given the ax by the end of the year! 
Its a Re-badged Chrysler for pete's sake! Wake up people!
I hope they ax it! It's not a real VW and the consumers realize that!


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Routan Sales Thus Far..... (singh073)*

newsflash.....I know my routan is based off a chrysler
newsflash.....I looked at buying a chrysler
newsflash.....There were things about the routan that I liked better than the chrysler
newsflash.....I like my routan


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Routan Sales Thus Far..... (singh073)*


_Quote, originally posted by *singh073* »_Word on the streets of the NA VW Headquarters is the Routan will most likely be given the ax by the end of the year! 
Its a Re-badged Chrysler for pete's sake! Wake up people!
I hope they ax it! It's not a real VW and the consumers realize that!









Bravo........bravo.......A big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for your 11th post!


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: Routan Sales Thus Far..... (singh073)*


_Quote, originally posted by *singh073* »_
Its a Re-badged Chrysler for pete's sake! Wake up people!









Yeap its why I came back to VW, I was hoping for something more reliable than your typical German/Mexican/Brazilian made VW.








How are those window regulators and coil packs treating you on that 1.8t Jetta? You do realize that the Golf/Jetta MK4 platform made the DO NOT BUY used list from Comsumer Reports for every year it was produced right?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Routan Sales Thus Far..... (singh073)*


_Quote, originally posted by *singh073* »_Word on the streets of the NA VW Headquarters is the Routan will most likely be given the ax by the end of the year! 
Its a Re-badged Chrysler for pete's sake! Wake up people!
I hope they ax it! It's not a real VW and the consumers realize that!









No axe can be given, there is a 3 year agreement between both manufacturers and hell, it looks like Fiat is about to take a 35% stake in chrysler which should ensure long term growth for the Chrysler group or at least I hope with all the platforms Chrysler will pick up from Fiat.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: Routan Sales Thus Far..... (singh073)*

Argh, the whole Routan-Bashing thing has gotten old and really is a waste of bandwidth.....








Now correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't the Chrysler/VW thing a joint venture? Didn't the engineers and designers work together on the project? Didn't Chrysler say what they wanted in a van and VW said what they wanted in a van and the two met in the middle? Chrysler had the option to release their version first because their van was due for a redesign. VW's was released later because of other product releases and the fact that they weren't in a hurry to replace something else.
Most of the naysayers are those who would never consider buying a van, no matter where the factory was. We haven't read any major concerns from any of the *ACTUAL* Routan owners in this forum that are lucky enough to be enjoying their new *VW's.*
Sorry for the rant.....I'll step down from my soapbox now.....


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: Routan Sales Thus Far..... (vwbugstuff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbugstuff* »_Most of the naysayers are those who would never consider buying a van, no matter where the factory was. We haven't read any major concerns from any of the *ACTUAL* Routan owners in this forum that are lucky enough to be enjoying their new *VW's.*


Nail Head....Hammer...Direct hit, thank you!


----------



## vibes099 (Jul 23, 2007)

I hate pointing this out. But the Routan is dead. http://usnews.rankingsandrevie...-Boom/
They've sold only a few thousand of the 29,000 made and have asked Chrysler to discontinue production until their "inventory problems are sorted out". If they've sold less than 1,000 per month, then they are looking at a three year inventory. It's dead people. Gone. No more.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (vibes099)*

Well it won't be dead for another 3 years then!








The article is a bit biased however:

_Quote »_The Routan, as the New York Times explains, "Is merely a rebadged, slightly rebodied, mildly retuned Chrysler minivan. Volkswagen changed only the exterior lights, rear glass, front grille, select parts of the interior and some settings for the suspension and steering."

In all fairness VW did change more than just that:
- all exterior sheetmetal except for roof and doors
- rear window glass
- all interior plastics
- all seating 



_Modified by QUATTR0 at 10:00 AM 1-30-2009_


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: (vibes099)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vibes099* »_I hate pointing this out. But the Routan is dead. .

Not to worry, just before the MKIII was released back in the day VW was very very close to pulling out of the US market altogether. The MKIII saved them (VW of NA owes its life to the MKIII platform). Adjustments have to be made and this is one of them. Hopefully this does not impact the future VW van that was to be built in the US.


----------



## brickfrenzy (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (vibes099)*

I wonder if that means I can get an excellent deal on one. Like, half off or something


----------



## vibes099 (Jul 23, 2007)

A friend bought a Mazda minivan new, used it for about 6 months and when he went to sell it was in for a real surprise. I think he lost more than half of it's value.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*January 2009 Sales*

663 sold in January. 
The other people mover numbers:
Jetta Sportwagen - 953
Passat Wagon - 192
Touareg - 314
Tiguan - 762


_Modified by vwbugstuff at 4:01 PM 2-6-2009_


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: January 2009 Sales (vwbugstuff)*

Updated today.
Total US sales were 12,744 vehicles for January 2009 compared to 14,412 vehicles sold during January 2008.


_Modified by vwbugstuff at 4:04 PM 2-6-2009_


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*February 2009 Sales*

Routan - 503
Tiguan - 871
Touareg - 510
Passat Wagon - 211
Jetta Sportwagen - 784
1,166 Routans YTD


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: February 2009 Sales (vwbugstuff)*

Based on your stats, there were 3.387 Routans sold last year and 1,166 sold so far this year through the end of February. Well the US News article says there were 29,500 Routans produced so there must still be 24,947 Routans lanquishing on dealer lots.
That's quite a supply based on current sales levels.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*March 2009 Sales*

1029 Routans
1235 Tiguans
205 Passat Wagons
1128 Jetta Sportwagens
236 Touaregs
2195 Routans sold-to-date in 2009.


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: March 2009 Sales (vwbugstuff)*

1029 Routans sold for March is pretty good. That doubles last months poor sales. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by papa_vw at 7:03 PM 4-1-2009_


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: March 2009 Sales (vwbugstuff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbugstuff* »_1029 Routans

*205 *Passat Wagons
2195 Routans sold-to-date in 2009.

OMG the Passat Wagon is DEAD! They will stop production soon I am sure....


----------



## fraanz (Jul 3, 2003)

+1 routan still haven't seen any on the roads yet though.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

2606 in April
1390 in May


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: (vwbugstuff)*

Ouch. That's a big drop over 1 month. With 3,387 Routans sold in 2008 and 6,191 Routans sold so far in 2009; that brings the total to 9,578.
Since over 29,000 were produced, that's still a lot of 2009 Routans to move and it's starting to get late into the model year.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*June Sales*

2,099 in June
8,290 YTD


_Modified by vwbugstuff at 8:26 PM 7-1-2009_


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: (vibes099)*

Should be big sales for Canada in June... or would it be July? My dealer just processed 17 sales yesterday June 30 for Thrifty Car Rental (Canada) - there were fresh licence plates all over one of the service desk as they were working extra hours to get them PDI'ed and sorted out. Sale stats may be for July because July 1st was a National holiday here, and cars were not delivered June 30. ? 
Thrifty are going to use it here. Dealer told me 50 were sold here in this region for Thrifty - the smallest populated province in Canada (Newfoundland). 
Will be excellent mobile marketing for VW.



_Modified by Whataguy at 12:14 AM 7-2-2009_


----------



## vibes099 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: June Sales (vwbugstuff)*

Ok, I'm just trying now to get the logistics in my head straight. IF VW keeps its current sales rate of say 16,000 per year, they've still got a little less than a two year supply. However, right now if you buy a routan, your buying a car that's been sitting on a parking lot for 7 months as a "new" car. I would imagine that sitting idle would still start to degrade tires, brakes, belts would start to develop flat spots, metal would continue the inevitable path to rust. Still, it wouldn't be until 2010 until the last of these get sold. These vehicles are sitting outside, correct? And up in the cold of Canada? At that point, your looking at a car that's been sitting in a lot now for more than a year and has already been through 2 canadian winters! I'm wondering is there any law that states a car can't be more than X amount of time old and still be considered "new"? Realistically those poor buyers who grab the last of these things will be paying in 2010 a large amount of money for a "new" vehicle that would actually have been built in 2008. 
Let's also look at this in a different light. A dealor sells me a car in 2010 as a new car and it's been sitting around since 2008. My tires and belts already have 1/3 their useful life gone. If I get into an accident because those tires have been sitting unrotated in a parking lot for 18 months, I think I would have a pretty damned good lawsuit against the dealor. I would also think that different parts of the vehicle which really need to be used every so often and would start to prematurely break would make a pretty good case for lemon laws to be involked. At which point do you dealors sit back and think to yourself, I'm selling a car that's been sitting around for a VERY long time and is bound to have a lot of problems, seals will be breaking because they've been sitting there unused for two years, tires will be bursting unpredictably because one part has been exposed to constant sunshine and one part hasn't, belts will be failing quickly. At what point as a dealor do you state back to the company "don't send me something that will just put me in jeapordy of a lawsuit or I'm going to have to spend all my money covering in warranty repairs fixing this 'new car' for a customer which is now an old car".




_Modified by vibes099 at 1:12 PM 7-8-2009_


----------



## mauslick (Aug 9, 2000)

*Re: June Sales (vibes099)*

numbers wil now include the 'sold' models going to rental agencies, 
we are seeing them show up as rentals here on maui....
they probably got a great deal on this 'very in demand' product


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: June Sales (vibes099)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vibes099* »_Ok, I'm just trying now to get the logistics in my head straight. IF VW keeps its current sales rate of say 16,000 per year, they've still got a little less than a two year supply. However, right now if you buy a routan, your buying a car that's been sitting on a parking lot for 7 months as a "new" car. I would imagine that sitting idle would still start to degrade tires, brakes, belts would start to develop flat spots, metal would continue the inevitable path to rust. Still, it wouldn't be until 2010 until the last of these get sold. These vehicles are sitting outside, correct? And up in the cold of Canada? At that point, your looking at a car that's been sitting in a lot now for more than a year and has already been through 2 canadian winters! I'm wondering is there any law that states a car can't be more than X amount of time old and still be considered "new"? Realistically those poor buyers who grab the last of these things will be paying in 2010 a large amount of money for a "new" vehicle that would actually have been built in 2008. 
Let's also look at this in a different light. A dealor sells me a car in 2010 as a new car and it's been sitting around since 2008. My tires and belts already have 1/3 their useful life gone. If I get into an accident because those tires have been sitting unrotated in a parking lot for 18 months, I think I would have a pretty damned good lawsuit against the dealor. I would also think that different parts of the vehicle which really need to be used every so often and would start to prematurely break would make a pretty good case for lemon laws to be involked. At which point do you dealors sit back and think to yourself, I'm selling a car that's been sitting around for a VERY long time and is bound to have a lot of problems, seals will be breaking because they've been sitting there unused for two years, tires will be bursting unpredictably because one part has been exposed to constant sunshine and one part hasn't, belts will be failing quickly. At what point as a dealor do you state back to the company "don't send me something that will just put me in jeapordy of a lawsuit or I'm going to have to spend all my money covering in warranty repairs fixing this 'new car' for a customer which is now an old car".
_Modified by vibes099 at 1:12 PM 7-8-2009_

There is a hole in your story, your lawsuit would be agains VGoA, not the dealer that you bought it from. Leftover models are common, and this year will probably be a little more common all over the industry. Also VW has a policy that every 30 days the cars are inspected, batteries tested, and the cars are driven a mile or two to check for any problems surfacing, I do not know if they are doing this at the holding facility, but any issues that arise from sitting on a storage lot will be caught at the dealership and fixed in the PDI process that is followed when any car hits the lot. Also there are warranties that cover things, and VW covers all wear items for 12 months or 12,000 miles when your buy the car, not from when it was built so there are protections built in.


----------



## mauslick (Aug 9, 2000)

*Re: June Sales ([email protected])*

the continued "inspection' theory sounds good.......so some guy on the lot goes and round and cranks one car up, turns it off , smokes a cig, has a coffee, looks down the row of 50 cars, decides he's not being paid enough, looks at his check list and marks them all off as "good to go"
sits down takes a little nap.......wakes up in time to check out leaves work and goes home and complains about the state to the USA today.......
but I'm not cyncial at all.........
it would be nice to think it gets done.......but really?


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*July 2009 Sales*

1350 sold in July
9640 YTD
2415 Sportwagens
163 Passat Wagons
1088 Tiguans
251 Touaregs


_Modified by vwbugstuff at 6:37 PM 8-3-2009_


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: August 2009 Sales*

2098 Routans
11,738 YTD
1750 Tiguans
489 Touaregs
1133 Jetta Sportwagens
247 Passat Wagons


----------



## troop94 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: August 2009 Sales (vwbugstuff)*

Anyone know if there will be 2010 model year Routans? Are there still lots of 2009 models sitting around? They surely can't rebadge them as 2010 models.


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: August 2009 Sales (troop94)*

They may skip a year. Thats sometimes happens in the auto industry. 
For example, there were too many 2008 Misubishi Lancer Evoluition models left in inventory and they were continued to be offered to dealers throughout the 2009 year. Some 2009 model year cars were built and sold, but not in the U.S. market. Mitsubishi made some minor changes to the 2010 models. Also, Porsche skipped the 2007 model year of its Cayenne SUV because they produced too many. Dealers sold 2006 models of the Cayenne until the 2008 model debuted.
If the 2010 Routan production year doesn't materialize, maybe the 2011 Routan will have minor changes.


_Modified by Whataguy at 5:52 PM 9-2-2009_


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: August 2009 Sales (Whataguy)*

With little to no stock on most lines at port here in Canada, they will not be skipping a year of production. According to my dealer, who is also a longtime friend, the problem lies in the agreement that was made with Daimler at the time back in 2005. Now that Chrysler is no longer apart of the Daimler group, there are certain problems with the new Chrysler company that need to be ironed out. One of the problems is that the Trendline in Canada/ S line in the US, was much more competitive against Chrysler/Dodge equivalents that initially forecast and the VW was actually stealing sales. Let's face it the minivan market isn't what it used to be, so Chrysler was not happy with losing sales.
Apparently there were also problems with the shutdowns of lines in Windsor, where our Routans are built, and it's been slow coming back online. According to my dealer, VW's being built are not a top priority when their own dealerships are for the most part working with empty lots and no stock. I can attest to that as no Chrysler within 100 miles of us had a van in stock to even look at.
That being said it's a 5 year contract to build models in each model year. I have no idea what port stock is like in the US, but here in Canada as of this morning when my van finally arrived, there were 3 Antigua blue Execlines in stock, 4 Highlines without Nav and RES, and only one with Nav and RES, ZERO Comfortlines at port with options, and Trendlines were running low. In other words, without a production run, there will only be Routan's that are currently available on dealership lots available through 2010 without any being built. I can't see them allowing that to happen with a new product, which I'm told first hand, they want to push and develop as part of their product line. The whole reason for the Routan project was to save the 15% of VW customers who went to another brand as their families grew, because nothing in the current lineup suited their needs. Worked for me... even though it's a redesigned and rebadged Chrysler, we stayed in family when we outgrew the Touareg!
Cheers,
Michael


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: August 2009 Sales (GTI-2007)*

Some really interesting thoughts that make a lot of sense; close to horse's mouth too it sounds like.

_Quote, originally posted by *GTI-2007* »_One of the problems is that the Trendline in Canada/ S line in the US, was much more competitive against Chrysler/Dodge equivalents that initially forecast and the VW was actually stealing sales. 

That's why I bought one. I have owned 3 VWs, currently a Rabbit and was looking for an affordable 3 rowed family machine, and after a lot of looking and web browsing I was drawn to the functionality of a van. I was actually test driving a Caravan when it dawned on me to go back to VW for a look again. I didnt like Routan when I looked at it in the showroom, but if they were priced competitively, it would be be important. The Trendline price was identical! The Routan (optioned with trailer tow kit and DVD but no MyGig) was the same as Caravan (optioned with the Stow and Go package and DVD with MyGig). CAN$31,200. I put the dislike of it not being a true VW aside and bought it because it was the better of the two at entry level. 
The Routan having better (extra year) warranty, better engine and transmission, better suspension tuning, better trim level, and VW badging, it is quite a no brainer when you compare both vehicles at the same price, isn't it? Chrysler had to be worried with that pricing structure because the entry levels were in fact priced similiarly with the Routan being a much better product. 
Good post. 


_Modified by Whataguy at 10:12 PM 9-2-2009_


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: August 2009 Sales (Whataguy)*

There are 2010 Routans here, looking at the new 2010 brochure, the only difference between the 2009 and 2010 brochure is .... the 09 became a 10.


----------



## routancan (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: August 2009 Sales (GTI-2007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI-2007* »_I have no idea what port stock is like in the US, but here in Canada as of this morning when my van finally arrived, there were 3 Antigua blue Execlines in stock, 4 Highlines without Nav and RES, and only one with Nav and RES, ZERO Comfortlines at port with options, and Trendlines were running low. 

I can attest to that! I was surprised at how long it took our dealer to find a Comfortline w/RSE and our preferred colour, Antigua Blue. Nothing at port. Had to trade with someone in Toronto and we ended up with our second colour choice, Pom Red, but also with the tow prep package-not that we ever are going to use it. Only thing available!!


----------



## Bogartbec (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: August 2009 Sales (routancan)*

August 14 we ordered the last Silver Highline with out options from port... we picked it up this past Monday, looks like we just finish burning the crap off the brakes.. other wise so far so good..


----------



## bravedog1 (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: August 2009 Sales (GTI-2007)*

I just bought one in August. I was trying to get an SEL Premium, and they are very hard to find, especially if you a looking for a specific configuration. There are NO top ends with tan interior (SEL Premium with NAV, RSE, and towing) left in Windsor except for PZEV's. Texas has ZERO, but I found a few in other states.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*September 2009 Sales*

Routan - 901
YTD - 12,639
Touareg - 325
Tiguan - 886
Passat Wagon - 147
Jetta Sportwagen - 790


_Modified by vwbugstuff at 4:29 PM 10-1-2009_


----------



## gerardodada (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: September 2009 Sales (vwbugstuff)*

I just purchased a 2009 Routan as an upgrade to my wife's Chrysler Voyager. The Routan feels like a much better car, my wife absolutely loves it, it drives much better than the Voyager and I got it at $9,000. Discount!! There were very few 2009 Routans available in Texas. 
I think it is taking some time for the general public to realize VW is offering a minivan. Most of our friends are quite impressed with the Routan. The fact that there are not many on the road is a plus - everyone has an Odyssey or a Sienna.


----------



## troop94 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: September 2009 Sales (gerardodada)*

"just purchased a 2009 Routan as an upgrade "
Welcome to the club. We are also very happy with our new Routan. Just had a comment from a passenger last night that "it's big like a minivan on the outside but looks much smaller outside." 
Even though the Routan is just as large as an Odyssey or Sienna, it looks smaller and more aggressive.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*October 2009 Sales*

Routan - 669
YTD - 13,308
Touareg - 519 (234 were TDI)
Tiguan - 970
Passat Wagon - 168
Jetta Sportwagen - 2030 (1819 were TDI)


_Modified by vwbugstuff at 10:51 AM 11-4-2009_


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*November 2009 Sales*

Routan - 540
YTD - 13848
Touareg - 400
Tiguan - 1301
Jetta Sportwagen - 1945
Passat Wagon - 159


----------



## blizno (Dec 11, 2009)

*Add 1 More...*

Add 1 to the count. We traded in our 05 TL for a 09 Routan SEL Premium w/ Nav and RES at an incredible price. We currently have 2 kids and are expecting another in June 2010. We love the TL and hated to trade it in but we thought about how practical a mini van would be...errr a troop transporter would be for us. So far we are very happy and pleased with the Routan. Some of the functions take time to learn and get use to. I have only seen a few on the road in So Cal so far. There was one up the street from the in-laws. They now have a Caravan. Whats up w/ that?


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Add 1 More... (blizno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blizno* »_Add 1 to the count. We traded in our 05 TL for a 09 Routan SEL Premium w/ Nav and RES at an incredible price. 

Mind if I ask what you paid?


----------



## blizno (Dec 11, 2009)

It was purchased from Commonwealth VW. Derek from Commonwealth had it post in his Routan Clearance post. I will pm you.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*December 2009 Sales*

*Routan - 833
Total for 2009 - 14,681*

Touareg - 479
2009 Total - 4,392
Tiguan - 1,793
2009 Total - 13,903
Jetta Sportwagen - 2,370
2009 Total - 18,219
Passat Wagon - 208
2009 Total - 2,314


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*January 2010 Sales*

*Routan - 704*
Tiguan - 1,424
Touareg - 314
Jetta Sportwagen - 1,324
Passat Wagon - 172


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*February 2010 Sales*

*Routan - 1120*
Tiguan - 1690
Touareg - 285
Jetta Sportwagen - 1398
Passat Wagon - 244


----------



## troop94 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: November 2009 Sales (vwbugstuff)*

vwbugstuff:
Thanks for these sales updates. You seem to report numbers only for something with a liftgate/hatchback (Routan, Touareg, Tiguan, Jetta Sportwagen, Passat Wagon). How about adding the regular Jetta and Passat for comparison?


----------



## lenny97 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: November 2009 Sales (troop94)*

Or what about the new Golf/Golf TDI?


----------



## rmbalisa (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: November 2009 Sales (lenny97)*

im surprised the passat wagon doesn't sell. i'd love to have one!


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: November 2009 Sales (troop94)*

I was just posting the "people mover" stats but I could start listing all the models I guess.....


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*March 2010*

*Routan - 1402*
Touareg - 449
Tiguan - 1751
Jetta Sportwagen - 2018
Passat Wagon - 259

Jetta - 7178
New Beetle - 1986
Eos - 727
Golf - 1188
GTI - 1746
Passat - 1449
CC - 1994
R32 - 1


----------



## troop94 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: March 2010 (vwbugstuff)*

vwbugstuff: Thanks for the expanded info this month!
Those Passat (sedan) numbers are surprisingly low . . . hardly better than the Routan (a full size minivan). I hope the new replacement for the Passat (to be built in Tennessee) will do better. I could be interested in the wagon variant someday.
Note that the very newest VWs have a front end 'face' that's quite different than the Routan and Tiguan, which were introduced just 1.5 years ago. Why is VW changing its front end design so quickly?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: March 2010 (troop94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *troop94* »_vwbugstuff: Thanks for the expanded info this month!
Those Passat (sedan) numbers are surprisingly low . . . hardly better than the Routan (a full size minivan). I hope the new replacement for the Passat (to be built in Tennessee) will do better. I could be interested in the wagon variant someday.
Note that the very newest VWs have a front end 'face' that's quite different than the Routan and Tiguan, which were introduced just 1.5 years ago. Why is VW changing its front end design so quickly?

The passat had a 40% jump compared to 2009 IIRC, it also has some good money behind it to clear it out for the NMS in 2011. The 2010 Routans are starting to see some weight behind them to get out the door and hopefully we will continue to see an upward trend in its sales figures.


----------



## rmbalisa (Jan 17, 2002)

lol only one r32?!


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*April 2010*

*Routan - 1474*

Touareg - 393
Tiguan - 1888
Jetta Sportwagen - 2319
Passat Wagon - 249


Jetta - 7423
New Beetle - 2492
Eos - 715
Golf - 1296
GTI - 1532
Passat - 1090
CC - 2264
R32 - 0


----------



## Tax Consel (Apr 21, 2010)

My wife and I bought one of those 1,474!
Red 2009 SE. Been good to us so far.
TC


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Updated - sorry for the delay!!!


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*May 2010*

*Routan - 1861* 

Touareg - 281 
Tiguan - 1959 
Jetta Sportwagen - 2511 
Passat Wagon - 231 


Jetta - 8003 
New Beetle - 1558 
Eos - 879 
Golf - 1430 
GTI - 1241 
Passat - 938 
CC - 2651 
R32 - 0


----------



## troop94 (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks VWbugstuff. I assume those are U.S. sales only?


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*June 2010*

*Routan - 1529*

Touareg - 309
Tiguan - 1678
Jetta Sportwagen - 2516
Passat Wagon - 341


Jetta - 6569
New Beetle - 1237
Eos - 753
Golf - 1570
GTI - 1200
Passat - 767
CC - 2582
R32 - 0

These numbers reflect US sales only.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*July 2010*

*Routan - 1683* 

Touareg - 238 
Tiguan - 1968 
Jetta Sportwagen - 2151 
Passat Wagon - 172 


Jetta - 8262 
New Beetle - 1349 
Eos - 824 
Golf - 1889 
GTI - 1190 
Passat - 760 
CC - 3394 
R32 - 0


----------



## dondiesel444 (Jul 18, 2003)

as of when/where are these figures from? thanks


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

The post above was July 2010 US sales. Info is from the VW newsroom website.


----------



## VWinMA (Aug 17, 2010)

blizno said:


> Add 1 to the count. We traded in our 05 TL for a 09 Routan SEL Premium w/ Nav and RES at an incredible price. We currently have 2 kids and are expecting another in June 2010. We love the TL and hated to trade it in but we thought about how practical a mini van would be...errr a troop transporter would be for us. So far we are very happy and pleased with the Routan. Some of the functions take time to learn and get use to. I have only seen a few on the road in So Cal so far. There was one up the street from the in-laws. They now have a Caravan. Whats up w/ that?


We are in the same category. We had a CX9 AWD GT which I absolutely LOVED, but the space and comfort of a minivan just cannot be beat. I also was dying to get a TDI Sportwagen, but it was just not big enough for us and would not have met our needs. 

Ah well, ... I'm hoping that they introduce a TDI EOS in a few years. :thumbup:

RE: Routan sales -- I talked with a corporate rep at a recent event and he said they are really pushing the Routans to the public to make them "visible". It seems the VW feels they will become more popular and sell better as more people see them on the roads. This sentiment is echoed in an article I read recently, published almost a year ago, on the topic of the Routan's future.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*August 2010*

*Routan - 1560*

Touareg - 242
Tiguan - 1598 
Jetta Sportwagen - 2560 
Passat Wagon - 326


Jetta - 8107
New Beetle - 1205
Eos - 610
Golf - 1409
GTI - 967
Passat - 1669
CC - 2602
R32 - 0


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*September 2010*

*Routan - 1206*

Touareg - 321
Tiguan - 1326 
Jetta Sportwagen - 2319 
Passat Wagon - 150


Jetta - 8450
New Beetle - 1012
Eos - 521
Golf - 1099
GTI - 835
Passat - 572
CC - 2132
R32 - 0


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

We were one of the 1206. Special Neptune Blue SE RSE. Now we just need to add the fogs, HIDS, load leveler shocks and 19" wheels. I have the SEL center console ready to install just as soon as I can source the wiring harness.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*October 2010*

*Routan - 1103*

Touareg - 238
Tiguan - 1453
Jetta Sportwagen - 1979 
Passat Wagon - 81


Jetta - 9979
New Beetle - 730
Eos - 371
Golf - 991
GTI - 914
Passat - 464
CC - 1781
R32 - 0


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*November 2010*

*Routan - 1072*

Touareg - 837
Tiguan - 1660
Jetta Sportwagen - 2198 
Passat Wagon - 61


Jetta - 8955
New Beetle - 487
Eos - 251
Golf - 904
GTI - 850
Passat - 313
CC - 2601
R32 - 0

As a side note, there have been 14,714 Routans sold in the US in 2010. There were 13,848 sold in the first 11 months of 2009.

And.....
The Routan has outsold the Touareg (3907), Passat (12,275), Eos (6331), New Beetle Coupe (11,621), GTI (12,686) and the Golf (13,198).


----------



## paf (Dec 6, 2010)

@vwbugstuff

Thanks for tracking the numbers. Very interesting to see.
I would think that this is a proof that Routan is actually increasing in popularity. I am curious to see what 2011 will bring #'s wise.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

If the market continues to improve for mini-vans, which signs indicate it is, and Routan improves sales year over year, then I think it may complement the strategy that VW has for U.S. auto sales, and will stick around. VW has a goal to improve sales and if the sales hold true and they at least break even, then the Routan might be here to stay. I just hope they improve upon the model and don't just let it carry over without the same improvements that T&C gets.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*December 2010*

*Routan - 1247* 

Touareg - 806 
Tiguan - 2551 
Jetta Sportwagen - 2472 
Passat Wagon - 43 


Jetta - 10,523 
New Beetle - 573 
Eos - 359 
Golf - 1333 
GTI - 1069 
Passat - 179 
CC - 2712 
R32 - 0 

*Total US Routan sales were 15,961, compared to 14,681 in 2009.* That's an 8.7% increase. 

For 2010, the Routan outsold the Touareg (4713), the Passat (12,497), the Eos (6690), the Golf (14,531) and the GTI (13,755). 

Total Jetta sales were 123,213, New Beetle 16,537, CC 27,987 and Tiguan 20,946. 

Total US vehicle sales were 256,830, compared to 213,454 in 2009. That is a 20.3% increase.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*January 2011*

*Routan - 892*

But that beats out January of 2010, which was 704.

Do you guys want me to continue this thread thru 2011???

LMK.


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

Yes, please continue.


----------



## VWDAVID (Jan 12, 2011)

Sure thing - thanks


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*February 2011*

Continued by popular demand:

*Routan - 710*

Touareg - 438 
Tiguan - 2172 
Jetta Sportwagen - 2097
Passat Wagon - 15


Jetta - 10,494
New Beetle - 256
Eos - 422
Golf - 1089
GTI - 1383
Passat - 56
CC - 2329


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Hopefully sales rebound, or atleast get over a thousand units again.


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

Keep in mind that the 2011s are just starting to trickle in to the dealerships so these sales are (mostly) left over 2010s. S and SEL models have been in short supply since Oct or so. You can't sell what you don't have....


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

It seems to me that most of what is going to be on dealer lots is the SE's. That was even the case back in October when we bought, I could've had my pick of the litter for and SE.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

58kafer said:


> It seems to me that most of what is going to be on dealer lots is the SE's. That was even the case back in October when we bought, I could've had my pick of the litter for and SE.


You know, I have a theory about that, and you might not like it. I think VW might just figure build all the lower end models to satisfy the minimum contractual requirements with Chrysler. I think they might be riding out the contract until expiration. If there is a loss to take, then why not take it on the lower end models. If someone wants to buy an SEL or Premium, they have to order it and pay sticker. Time of course will tell. But I get the feeling that VW is not satisfied with the reception that Routan has received, nor with the profit margin, if any.

Just a thought. I could be wrong.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Popular Enough?*

In february, VW sold 749 cars of 4 popular models, (Beetle, Eos, Passat, Passat wagon) and sold 710 Routans (as reported by vwbugstuff). Is this enough of a sale number for VW to consider continuing the Routan into 2012 and beyond? The van brings a different kind of traffic into their showrooms. Are they willing to give that up? I hope they would continue, as the styling inside and out is head and shoulders above the rest of the van market, but we would like to see a twin to the Dodge Grand Caravan R/T, maybe a Routan GLI. VW, you have a loyal following. Don't squander this extra showroom traffic by discontinuing the Routan............Anyone have last years sales totals on the Routan?


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

15,961 were sold in 2010 
14,681 were sold in 2009 

My guess is that whatever VW's new "fullsize" van turns out to be, it will be based on the new Passat platform and built in Chatanooga.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Hopefully with a TDI.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Stretched Passat platform?*

Thanks for those numbers. Didn't think the numbers would be so low, probably VW didn't either. If VW uses the Passat platform for the next van, then it would be much smaller than the Routan. And if the van is available with the diesel, they would have the market to themselves. Well, we'll see soon enough.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

VWroutanvanman said:


> If VW uses the Passat platform for the next van, then it would be much smaller than the Routan. And if the van is available with the diesel, they would have the market to themselves. Well, we'll see soon enough.


 After seeing (and sitting in) the new Passat, there's really no reason that the van can't be about the same size as the Routan. And, I definately agree with the TDI option. 

Slightly off topic, but I spent about 5 hours in two 2011 TDI Jettas the other day. All highway driving but I was super impressed with the real world 47 miles to the gallon!!!


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*47 mpg?*

Yeah, those VW diesels are giving the hybrids a run for the money. I just don't understand why Chrysler doesn't bring their Chrysler Voyager diesel to the U.S. when they are being made in Canada now, and why VW didn't offer the diesel in the Routan. Must be a cost vs. profit thing. 

According to my rough math, VW sold 32,244 '09, '10 and '11 Routans thru February, 2011.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*March 2011*

*Routan - 1140*

Touareg - 486
Tiguan - 1970
Jetta Sportwagen - 2839
Passat Wagon - 8

Jetta - 14,130
New Beetle - 500
Eos - 636
Golf - 1532
GTI - 1574
Passat - 30
CC - 2331

As a side note, VW announced 16,969 Jetta models sold – *more than any other month in company history.*


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Jetta letta downa*

Pretty good increase in numbers for the Jetta. Too bad VW had to announce a recall on it. Will that kill the momentum? VW has said it wants to be number 1 in the world in sales. Remember what happened to the last company that wanted to be number 1, and toppled GM? Remember how many recalls Toyota had last year, after their quality control went in the toilet. Is VW headed in that direction also, eshewing quality for numbers? Lets all hope not.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*April 2011*

*Routan - 935*

Touareg - 640
Tiguan - 2791
Jetta Sportwagen - 3050 
Passat Wagon - 0

Jetta - 13,905
New Beetle - 8
Eos - 668
Golf - 1681
GTI - 1701
Passat - 0
CC - 3163


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

I can't beleive the Tiguan #'s, I think that many have been sold by me alone. Everytime I turn my head I see one, my arm's killing me from my kids playing Punch Dub with me!


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Routan sales*

In 2010, VW sold over 1,000 Routans each month, except January, where they sold 704. The high month was May, with 1861 sold. In 2011, sales are behind 1200 units, so the Routan is behind 1 months worth of sales, or so. Sounds like VW has got to kick up the rebates if they want to keep up with last year. That seems to have helped last years sales quite a bit.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

I like the new Tiguan commercial:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIOUxxjGR8c

The general manager at our local VW dealer told me that there is some sort of trucker's strike either in the Windsor or Detroit area, making it harder for the dealerships to get Routan's delivered.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah, That was probably 3-4 weeks ago, when the line was shut down for a week because of a mexican camshaft shortage. At the same time, the truckers strike was also going on, but didn't impact deliveries because of the shutdown, and the strike (really wasn't a strike, the transport company demanded more money) was resolved quickly. The 2011 Routans are getting some stiff competition from the C-D pair, as they have been upgraded a lot, and the Routan not so much.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

If I were in the market, I'd still buy a Routan, cuz they look cooler....:thumbup:
Especially if I could get Mango Tango......:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

The only regret I have is that I wish I would have bought the SEL Premium. I was sad to lose some of the options we were accustomed to. The tough thing about the Routan so far is that it doesn't hold its value. I had hoped that buying a VW branded van would help improve the resale value down the road. So that I could buy another, next generation Routan down the road. But instead of my standard 2-3 years until trade-in, it will have to be more like 5 years. I was hopeful that I could trade up the 2010 for a 2012, but that wont happen. And for that matter, the Routan probably will be gone if VW doesn't put some money into upgrades to compete. Too bad, I do like it. Is the writing on the wall?


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Lets dream a little*

Ok, here are the changes for the 2012 Routan: New front facia to match the Jetta, Projector HIDs, LED taillights extend across the back of the hatch, roof sailfin AM/FM/SAT antenna, 19" wheels, all black interior available, super console, telescoping steering wheel, stow and go seats available, VW specific updated gauges, new colors Arizona purple acai-pomegranite, Crayola burnt sienna brown, and Newmans Own british racing green. The 40% stiffer Dodge R/T suspension is stock and the tires are Pirelli P-6s in 245/55-19 (or Michelins). Oh, Wait, Huh....it was just a dream? Oh yeah, there's the 2012 Routan, same as the 2011 Routan, Oh well.........At least there is going to be a 2012 Routan, confirmed by a VW parts dept. Mgr ( 2012 part numbers are in the dealerships now).


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*May 2011 - Holy Cow!*

*Routan - 1427* 

Touareg - 581 
Tiguan - 3091 
Jetta Sportwagen - 2958 
Passat Wagon - 0 

Jetta - 13,713 
New Beetle - 2 
Eos - 854 
Golf - 1761 
GTI - 1731 
Passat - 1 
CC - 3979 

30,100 vehicles for the month, 125,681 for the year.


----------



## argion (Aug 8, 2002)

*New Routan*

Will be interested to see the June numbers as well. VW has been discounting the Routans heavily over memorial day weekend. We were able to get the SE with RSES for about 25k (MSPR was about 36k) in the Deep Claret Metallic color so it can sort of match my Tornado Red '97 GTI in the driveway . First dealer I went to didn't have the 2011 model so I got to test drive the 2010 one. Second dealer had the 2011 model and I thought there was a noticeable difference in the handling of the car (better in all aspects). There are also small tweaks in the 2011 model that made it a much more preferable buy then the 2010. 

Overall dealer experience was good. First dealer really didn't know much about the Routan whereas the 2nd one was very good, being upfront telling us that it is based on the Chrysler T&C (without prompting from us). 

Rebates included the ones provided by VW + a 1500 rebate for customer loyalty. 

I would like to also say that my wife and I really really wanted a Honda Odyssey, but when it came down to it, we got all the things we wanted for a significantly reduced price. Also, my wife doesn't like the styling of the new Odyssey so it was easier for me to pursuade her to go the Routan way


----------



## taxman100 (Apr 30, 2011)

Minivan sales were down for most compared to May 2010. I did not see the Kia numbers, but every model except the Grand Caravan was down. 

The Town & Country was down a staggering 50%. I think Chrysler is running into the issue of price - when priced similarly to the Sienna or Odyssey, people are buying those first. 

It seems buyers are moving to the lower priced part of the market - Dodge did okay. 

I think the incentives to the dealers were not as good as in April until late in the month of May.


----------



## Scrawnyirishboy (Apr 30, 2010)

Steveaut said:


> You know, I have a theory about that, and you might not like it. I think VW might just figure build all the lower end models to satisfy the minimum contractual requirements with Chrysler. I think they might be riding out the contract until expiration. If there is a loss to take, then why not take it on the lower end models. If someone wants to buy an SEL or Premium, they have to order it and pay sticker. Time of course will tell. But I get the feeling that VW is not satisfied with the reception that Routan has received, nor with the profit margin, if any.
> 
> Just a thought. I could be wrong.


 No brand ever stocks a lot of fully loaded vehicles as opposed to the mainstream. CC executives, Touareg Executives, heck, toauregs in general, even GTI autobahns and Jetta SEL's can be a hassle to find these days. Routan SE w/RSE and Nav is the most heavily stocked Routan for the pure reason that it is the best bang for the buck according to customers. If your theory was correct you'd see floods of Routan S vehicles on lots. Instead, they can be as difficult to find as SEL and premium vehicles.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*?*

How are year to date sales going for the Routan? Still behind last year, I suppose. And the '11s have been updated, but not as much as the CT&C and DGC, and the Honda Oddyssey has a really quality feel to it, but expect to pay 2-5K more for it. Haven't heard much about the Toyota Sienna, except most reviewers thought it was too floaty.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Sales thru May - 5104 
Sales thru May, 2010 - 6561


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*June 2011*

*Routan - 1059*

Touareg - 454
Tiguan - 2468
Jetta Sportwagen - 2592
Passat Wagon - 1

Jetta - 14,513
New Beetle - 2
Eos - 886
Golf - 1776
GTI - 1535
Passat - 1
CC - 3157


----------



## ReDGTI2EnVy (Oct 21, 2005)

i just had a jetta, traded in for a Routan :thumbup:


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*July 2011*

*Routan - 1607*

Touareg - 522
Tiguan - 2351
Jetta Sportwagen - 2330
Passat Wagon - 0

Jetta - 13,383
New Beetle - 1
Eos - 1153
Golf - 1974
GTI - 1556
Passat - 1183 (there was only 1 sold in June - I wonder if these are the "demo" cars that were shipped out to the dealers?) 
CC - 3006


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Keep chugging*

Routan sales LY July: 1683, sales TY: 1607. Not bad, though still behind YTD sales.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*August 2011*

*Routan - 1484*

Touareg - 581
Tiguan - 2006
Jetta Sportwagen - 1897
Passat Wagon - 0

Jetta - 12,603
New Beetle - 0
Eos - 740
Golf - 1694
GTI - 1542
Passat - 314 
CC - 2371


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*September 2011*

*Routan - 1153* 

Touareg - 656 
Tiguan - 1628 
Jetta Sportwagen - 1895 
Passat Wagon - 0 

Jetta - 13,128 
Beetle - 722 (Dealer demos and pre-ordered "Launch" Editions) 
Eos - 558 
Golf - 1312 
GTI - 1197 
Passat - 3176 (which officially went on sale Sept. 12th) 
CC - 1610


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Oops, sorry, missed the last couple of months.

Routan sales for December 2011 - 533 vs. 1247 for December 2010

Total sales for 2011 - 12,473 vs. 15,961 for 2010.

As a side note, there were only 7535 Touaregs and 7533 Eos sold in 2011.

Total US vehicle sales for 2011 - 324,402 vs. 256,830 for 2010.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*January 2012*

*Routan - 959* 

Touareg - 831 
Tiguan - 2308 
Jetta Sportwagen - 1398 
Passat Wagon - 0 

Jetta - 9564 
Beetle - 1401 
Eos - 365 
Golf - 1227 
GTI - 1231 
Passat - 6318 
CC - 1415


----------



## D Clymer (Feb 18, 1999)

Thanks for continuing to compile this list.:thumbup: I don't own a Routan, but I look at this thread periodically to see how all the VW models are selling. 

On the subject of the Routan, it's good to see that it is still selling at better than 10,000 units per year. Not super strong sales, but not bad either considering. 


David


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Clymer manuals*

I've used your Clymer manuals for 30 years. Good job. Yeah, the Routans have been trending at the rate of a 1000 per month. Makes you think that VW could sell a full size van of their own design, but can it be built at a reasonable price? Looking at the price points of the Jetta and Passat that are built in the U.S., just maybe VW could do it. Hope so, with a diesel, please.


----------



## D Clymer (Feb 18, 1999)

I agree. If VW were to build a van similar to the Routan/Grand Caravan at the Chattanooga plant, I think it would sell in sufficient volume. The new Passat has shown that it's possible to build a vehicle in the same format as the segment leaders (Accord, Camry), but still come out with a highly desirable and distinct product due to unique VW features such as DSG, TDI, and a class leading interior. It sounds like they're leaning more towards a seven seat Pilot style SUV, though. 

David


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*Feb. 2012*

*Routan - 659*

Touareg - 723
Tiguan - 2280
Jetta Sportwagen - 1144
Passat Wagon - 0

Jetta - 11,694
Beetle - 1303
Eos - 419
Golf - 1194
GTI - 1285
Passat - 8189
CC - 1413


----------



## early74B (Feb 18, 2009)

*Thought I would resurrect this thread one last time ...*



vwbugstuff said:


> *Routan - 659*
> 
> Touareg - 723
> Tiguan - 2280
> ...


More in-depth and up to date on what's going on with the Routan and latest sales numbers ... it's not quite dead yet but close, my last day with my '09 was this past Saturday 12/8/2012; traded up for a '13 Touareg VR6 Sport w/navi --- too bad this 3.6L VR6 w/8 speed automatic wasn't put in the Routi -- really great engine and trans combo and am already getting 22 MPG around town and only about 180 miles driven; best of luck to all those this driving one!! :

http://blogs.cars.com/kickingtires/2012/12/volkswagen-routan-still-hangs-by-a-thread.html#more


----------



## kctdi (Jan 24, 2004)

We purchased a 2012 Routan due to the great rebates. We previously had our 12 year old Dodge Grand Caravan which I sold outright after we bought the Routan. The old Dodge served us well for many years so I am hoping that the new Routan lives up to the old van.

We have added to the total for VW vans sold for 2012. One more for Canada.

KC.


----------

